# The What If? Game



## AlisonM (Apr 2, 2016)

Have you seen this on Facebook? Looks like fun so here goes.

What if Bob Geldof liked Mondays?
What if Frank Sinatra didn't do it his way?
What if Queen Victoria was amused?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 2, 2016)

What if Fats Domino never found his thrill?
What if Muhammad Ali wasn't the greatest
What if Martin Luther King Never had a dream?


----------



## khskel (Apr 2, 2016)

What if Vic was there?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if diamonds weren't a girls best friend?

What if panic wasn't on the streets of London?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there isn't a Starman waiting in the sky?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if the only way wasn't 'up'? 
What if things couldn't only get better?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there were more heroes?

What if we weren't making plans for Nigel?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if John wasn't jilted?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there hadn't always been ethel?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there was somewhere like home?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 3, 2016)

Northerner said:


> What if there hadn't always been ethel?


What if you don't know what you like, or don't like what you know?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I didn't want to be your sledgehammer?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I couldn't feel it coming in the air tonight?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What If the candle wasn't in the wind?
What if Daniel didn't leave tonight on that plane?
What if Elton wasn't still standing?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if bluebirds don't fly somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## stephknits (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I just could get enough?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I could get no satisfaction?


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Beelzebub doesn't have a devil put aside for me, and I can't do the Fandango? (answer= no thunderbolt or lighting, I assume)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if everyday wasn't like Sunday?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I fought the law & the law lost?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there was no fun in Toffifee?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if the customer isn't right?
What if it does something not on the tin?
What if you get an oo without Typhoo?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there was a business like show business?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I did know why there's no sun up in the sky?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Hitler knew who he was kidding?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 3, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> What if diamonds weren't a girls best friend?


Or if diamonds weren't forever?
Or if Lucy didn't have any diamonds?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 3, 2016)

What if we can't work it out?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I did walk alone?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there was a frown with Golden Brown?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What If I didn't get a hazelnut in every bite?
What if I'm not lovin it?
What if I couldn't live well for less?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Jude couldn't make it better?
What if Jolene did take her man?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if there wasn't an answer?


----------



## khskel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if my old man wasn't a dustman?
What if you could fool the children of the revolution?


----------



## khskel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I did like spiders and snakes?


----------



## khskel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Ziggy didn't play guitar


----------



## khskel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Zarathustra didn't speak thus


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if olivers army wasn’t on their way ?
What if David & Freddie weren't under pressure?
What if peggy sue never got married?


----------



## khskel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if I just could get enough?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if the kids aren't United?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2016)

What if we weren't the kids in America?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if we actually did need an education?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Johnnie Walker Stopped Walking?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 3, 2016)

What if it's not fun to stay at the ymca


----------



## stephknits (Apr 3, 2016)

khskel said:


> What if I just could get enough?



Great minds!  See page 1!  Fab song, one of my all time favourites


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if  there was no new hope?
What if The empire didn’t strike back ?
What if the Jedi never retuned?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 3, 2016)

And, what if the force isn't with us?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if  Phantom Wasn’t a Menace?
What if  Clones never attacked?
What if the Sith didn’t want revenge?


----------



## stephknits (Apr 3, 2016)

What if the meaning of life was 43?


----------



## stephknits (Apr 3, 2016)

What if the only way is Suffolk?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 3, 2016)

What if Harry never met Sally?


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2016)

What if nobody in Seattle had insomnia?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2016)

stephknits said:


> Great minds!  See page 1!  Fab song, one of my all time favourites


I hope we are referring to Depeche Mode & not the more recent Saturdays version.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 4, 2016)

What if Coca Cola wasn't the real thing?

and following on from that:

What if The New Seekers didn't want to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 4, 2016)

What if Miss Otis didn't regret?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

What if the lady who's sure all that glitters is gold didn't buy a staircase to heaven?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 4, 2016)

What if there was more of the summer wine?


----------



## Flower (Apr 4, 2016)

What if I couldn't feel it in my fingers or my toes?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 4, 2016)

What if nobody ever died in Midsomer?


----------



## Annette (Apr 4, 2016)

What if Mother doesn't know best?


----------



## Annette (Apr 4, 2016)

What if you can teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Annette (Apr 4, 2016)

What if an apple a day attracts the doctor?


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 4, 2016)

What if Pink didn't get the party started?


----------



## khskel (Apr 4, 2016)

what if it wasn't only make believe?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 4, 2016)

What if you expected the tales?


----------



## khskel (Apr 4, 2016)

What if Rudy could fail?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 4, 2016)

What if  it was only some great and small creatures?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 4, 2016)

What if I do as you do but not as you say?


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Apr 4, 2016)

What if the times aren't a-changing?


----------



## khskel (Apr 4, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> What if the times aren't a-changing?


and the answer isn't blowing in the wind


----------



## khskel (Apr 4, 2016)

What if my boomerang would come back


----------



## Carolg (Apr 5, 2016)

I didn't rule the world


----------



## Stitch147 (Apr 5, 2016)

What if the Kaiser Chiefs didnt predict a riot?


----------



## khskel (Apr 5, 2016)

What if that isn't the way I like it?


----------



## Confusingtheblues (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Wally didn't go missing?


----------



## Confusingtheblues (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Donald Trump had had a mohican?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2016)

khskel said:


> What if that isn't the way I like it?


I always think of that as "the smoking song" because the chorus sounds as if the singer has a bad cough!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 5, 2016)

Confusingtheblues said:


> What if Donald Trump had had a mohican?


What if he had a brain? (maybe that's to scary)


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2016)

What if it was a short, but very straight road that leads to your door?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

What if we're on the road to somewhere


----------



## khskel (Apr 5, 2016)

What if I didn't have a hammer


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Bob couldn’t build?
What if Thomas the tank engine was a loner?
What if Postman Pat's cat was ginger?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 5, 2016)

What if something compares 2 u?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2016)

What if there wasn't an angel playing with my heart?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

What if God didn't know what I'd be without you.

What if friends weren't electric?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 5, 2016)

What if she wasn't working as a waitress in a cocktail bar?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

What if the sun doesn't come out tomorrow?

Oh. It probably won't.


----------



## khskel (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Nellie the Elephant didn't pack her trunk


----------



## Northerner (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Hitler had had two balls?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 5, 2016)

What if a woman's work was done?


----------



## stacey_w (Apr 5, 2016)

What if Eileen didn't come?

What if the female of the species isn't as deadly as the male?

What if he wasn't so macho?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 5, 2016)

What if my people weren't fair or wore sky in their hair & are not content to wear stars on their brows?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 5, 2016)

What if what can't be cured never had to be endured?


----------



## stephknits (Apr 5, 2016)

What if my breasts weren't small and humble - aggh, they would be confused with mountains


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 6, 2016)

What if there will be snow in Africa this Christmas time?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 6, 2016)

What if Steptoe had a daughter?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2016)

What if you didn't have a key to my brand new pair of roller skates?


----------



## khskel (Apr 6, 2016)

What if it wasn't a pleasant valley Sunday?


----------



## khskel (Apr 6, 2016)

What if we knew who put the bomp in the bomp bah bomp bah bomp?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 6, 2016)

What if Heartbreak Hotel wasn't at the end of Lonely Street?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 6, 2016)

What if John Wayne was not a cowboy


----------



## Matt Cycle (Apr 6, 2016)

What if a Flock of Seagulls didn't run (so far away)


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 6, 2016)

What if she wasn't once, twice, or three times a lady?


----------



## khskel (Apr 6, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> What if John Wayne was not a cowboy


or big leggy?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 6, 2016)

What if I didn't shoot the sheriff, but did shoot the deputy?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 7, 2016)

What if it wasn't just the two of us?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

What if it was me and Mrs Blagden?


----------



## khskel (Apr 7, 2016)

What if it wasn't oh so quiet?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2016)

khskel said:


> or big leggy?


You beat me to it


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2016)

What if the road that leads to your door was short and straight? Or it disappeared?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 7, 2016)

What if I was born to be sensible and conventional?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 7, 2016)

What if Saturday night wasn't alright for fighting? (Come to think of it, though...)


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 7, 2016)

What if Dogs did smoke ice creams?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 7, 2016)

What if no one let the dogs out?


----------



## Annette (Apr 7, 2016)

Alan.tnh said:


> What if Dogs did smoke ice creams?


Bit of cross-thread correlation there, lovely.  And if they did, would it look like this?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 7, 2016)

What if Fats Domino found his thrill in Strawberry Fields?


----------



## khskel (Apr 7, 2016)

What if i did want to spread some blasphemous rumours?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2016)

What if I was an ethereal girl?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2016)

What if Jude wasn't obscure?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 8, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> What if Jude obscure?



I couldn't reconcile how he could have been all that obscure in the first place, after I found out the Beatles obviously all knew him!


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 8, 2016)

What  if we will get fooled again?
What if Baba O'Riley does need to fight to prove he's right?
What if it isn't only a teenage wasteland?


----------



## khskel (Apr 8, 2016)

What if it isn't a sin?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 8, 2016)

What if more than two tribes go to war?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 9, 2016)

What if Britain Doesn't Have Talent?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 9, 2016)

What if Paul Simon isn't a rock?


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 9, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> What if Paul Simon isn't a rock?


Or an island?


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 9, 2016)

What if God didn't save our Queen?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 9, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> What if God didn't save our Queen?


Would it be a fascist regime?


----------



## khskel (Apr 9, 2016)

What if we minded the bollocks?


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 12, 2016)

What if Sgt. Rock isn't going to help me?


----------



## khskel (Apr 12, 2016)

What if Jim Dandy didn't come to the rescue?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

What if we only rocked until 10pm, then all went home to bed?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 12, 2016)

What if we let it all hang down before midnight?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 12, 2016)

What if Spiderman wasn't amazing?
What if The Hulk wasn't Incredible?
What if Superman was just a journalist?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Apr 14, 2016)

What If there is justice for the 96  YNWA


----------



## robert@fm (Apr 15, 2016)

What if Elton John doesn't remember when rock was young?
What if he doesn't think it's gonna be a long, long time?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 15, 2016)

What if the world of Haribo wasn't happy?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 15, 2016)

What if I was hatin' it?


----------

